# Veterinarian/ Veterinarian Assistant



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

Hey everyone! I'm just wondering if anyone knew any links, or information about it?

I'm still figuring out what I might like to do in life, and I wouldlike to look into some options. I'd love to work with animals, and Ilove working with people so when I looked into Veterinarian Assistantit seemed like a career I might like to do. 

I know youhave to gothrough 8+ years and thousandsof dollarsfor school to become a vet, so I was consideringmaybe a Vet assistant job. Ithinkit's a yearcourse. I still don't know, but I have a few outlines forlife.

Thanks!


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2006)

I believe the program for the veterinarytechnician certification is 2 years. There are some technicians who arenot certified and just as competant, however, they tend to have a lowersalary than a certified technician. I plan to be a vet myself, but if Ican't come up with enough $$ for college, I'll probably be a tech.


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 5, 2006)

Cool its good that you want to work withanimals! I wanted tobe a dog trainer, but Isomehow gave up a while ago. I wish I hadnt now.

The only problem with working with animals is the pay is rubbish, butits all about enjoying yourself. And knowing that you havesaved an animals life is such a nice feeling. 

All I can say is good luck and I wish you well in your career!


----------



## Spring (May 5, 2006)

Thanks! I rather be in a job I like and get paidless then to be in a job I hate and get paid plenty. At the end of theday that's all that matters in the long run . But with the risingcost of living, I'm starting to rethink that! I'll have to see when Iget older and see if there's any scholarships are anything. 

Is there any course out there that works with small animals? I know you can if your a vet get an extra course in exotics.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2006)

I am an older member of this forum and actuallyam educated as aRN..I worked in hospital psychiatry for manyyears. Although the job was extremely rewarding it was emotionallyexhausting. Now my main interest is animals. Although many people woulddisagree I feel that it is better to follow your heart when exploringcareers than "where tha money is". When I am working with animals itdoesn't feel like work" it feels like something I would do for nothing.It seems to me that it is more healthy to be "centered" than wealthy.


----------



## Spring (May 6, 2006)

This might sound dumb, but what is RN?:tongue

I agree, it's better to love what you do for work, then to hate it nomatter what price is attatched. I'm still doing my homework on seeingany careers that involve animals. Being with animals is what I love,and I couldn't even picture me without my rabbits or my dog! They're asmuch a part of me as my leg! :group 

I'm going to phone on Monday to see about this youth program going onat an SPCA near me. I'd love to volunteer at a shelter, even more so ifthey had rabbits! Most SPCA's you need to be 16 to volunteer so I'llhave to wait a bit to see. Even if I just clean out the cages I'd behappy with that! I'll just have to wait and see .

:thanks:Everyone!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 7, 2006)

Spring RNis registered nurse


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2006)

Oh ok Thanks


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

Yes I totally agree with you all. Its not the money that counts, its the experience's. 

I use to do an animal care course at college but I didnt like it therebecause they made us clean out the animals every single day, which Iknow you need to with animals, but I wanted to learn about animals, nothow bad poo can smell lol. They also taught us how to brick lay, andhow to fill in pot holes rather than how to care aboutanimals.So I learnt nothing that year as I alreadyknew how to muck out. Oh not forgetting I DID learn how to build awall! 

So I started a different college doing food preperation and bar work.Which I really enjoy, but I still want to be a dog trainer. lol Whichis why I do volunteer work at my local kennels. So much fun 

I bid you luck in your career! XxXxXx Animals are so amazing to work with. 


You shouldnt re-consider your career because of money problems, Just marry someone with lots of money


----------



## Spring (May 8, 2006)

Or win the lottry! Darn, I wish I had some old uncle about to pass away with a large fortune.. just joking! 

I'm nervous to phone the spca about the youth program... Iget nervous and blank out when I'm talking to someone I don't know onthe phone.. I don't want to look like a twit! 

:embarrassed:


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

Why dont you go round there personaly? I get nervous on the phone too, but when I am in person with someone I feel better.

Thats also what I did when I asked to volunteer at my localkennels. While I was waiting for someone to come and talk tome, they could see how crazy I was about dogs as I was screaming AWWWW!at all the doggies in the yard lol.


----------



## Spring (May 8, 2006)

I should. I just don't know what they'd say..the first impressions probably aren't the correct ones aboutmyself.I'll have to figure out what I might say. Ijust want to help animals.. even if its cleaning cages. They have a lotof rabbtis in the SPCA near me.. do you think they might need somehelp? With cleaning and socializing with the rabbits? That'd be a dreamof mine to work with a lot of rabbits in a shelter.

I'll talk with my mom, they close (I think) in 45 minutes so I might have to wait until tomorrow.

Here's the link to the SPCA I was looking into

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/BC29.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/BC29.html#volunteerthat'sthe section I was looking at.

Just incase you'd like to see


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

Aww cool. It depends how nice the people thereare. I have to be insured by the kennels by their expencises,but they get the help out of it so they are fine with it. 

Even if you did volunteer work there weekends and got another job itwould still be helping them out and helping the animals. Alotof rescue centre are run totally by volunteers in England.And they always need more people. I hope your trip goes welltomorow if you do go.

Just tell them what you have told us and you should be fine  Goodluck


----------



## Spring (May 8, 2006)

I asked my mom and she said I can't go theretomorrow. My mom said she's too busy and I might have to wait unitlschools over when I have more time. I'll keep looking around and askingher. Even if I do have to wait, there's only 5 more weeks of school. Ijust hope she lets me. I don't think she understands how much I want toget involved in this kind of thing. I wish I was older and had a carthen I wouldn't feel as frustrated! 

Well I guess better late then never.


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 11, 2006)

Here is a couple of pretty good websites

http://www.vetinfo.com/vettech
or 
http://www.avma.org
or 
www.vettech.com (this is a really good one)

There are some schools that you can get your bachelors degreein vet tech and after you graduate you will be considered a vettechnologist compared to a vet technician. But you have to go fouryears instead of two. Right now I am going to school to become a vetand a lot of my class mates have chosen to switch to vet techs becauseof the length of school and the money issue. But either way you canwork with the animals and do so much, not only in an animal hospital. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Spring (May 11, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the websites! Just what I was looking for! Will have a peep at them later! 

Just a question, how long is the course to become a veterinarian where you'r training?


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 12, 2006)

Well you have to do your undergrad work, whichis what i am doing now, and that takes about 4 years. Thenafter you graduate with you degree you apply to vet school and if youget in, it can take about another 4yrs and about 60,000 dollars,probably more now!:? And with the vet tech program at myschool its 4yrs and you take the state boards and are considered to bea vet technologist. Supposedly (per one of my professors) changes aretrying to be made to recognize the people who went the whole 4 yrsopposed to the 2 yr for the tech.


----------



## Spring (May 12, 2006)

Ohhh ok thanks!


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 12, 2006)

*No problem anytime!!:wink:

Spring wrote: *


> Ohhh ok thanks!


----------



## ruka (May 12, 2006)

Hey Spring! It's great you're looking intobecoming a vet tech. It's a really fun job! I volunteered as onebecause I wanted to study to become a vet, but changed my mind. Somestates require vet techs to be certified. It's not a requirement inHawaii though your salary is much higher than if you're not certified.

Vet techs have many different duties. They assist in surgery, dentalcleaning, and euthanasia (reason why I'm not a vet tech anymore), giveIVs and medication, and much more. I loved working as a VT because Iwas one-on-one with the animals, but you have to deal with people too.I warn you, people can be very rude and mean when it comes to theirpets, so make sure you have the patience to deal with people who haveto put their pet down or people who cannot accept the fact that theirpet is overweight or unhealthy.

I'm sure I left out other info so feel free to PM me. Good luck!


----------



## Spring (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information!

I have a pretty tough stomach and not many things like blood orinfections bother me, so I don't think I'll have a problem withassisting in surgery or anything. I don't think I'll have a problemwith euthanasia because if an animal is suffering it's for the best.Although I don't handle stress very well.. is it a stressfull job? Iget all worked up into stressfull things.. but if I want this careerand I do, I'll just need to take a good deep breath and get through it!

I don't mind dealing with people, rude or friendly. I just am a littleshy, but I guess in these kinda of jobs you just have to take a deepbreath and deal with the people! I think that's why I love animals somuch.. they don't talk back! 

I don't mind going 4 years to college, but a time like 10 would kill meboth mentally and in my pocket! I don't want 10 because if I everdecide to start a family, my job might interfere with my family.


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 13, 2006)

OOh, yes that job is very stressful. Especiallywhen its busy and it the doctor is behind in the appointments and youhave clients that need to be somewhere at a certain time and they areyelling at you because you cant get the doctor to see them faster! Oh,it can be tough, I work at an animal hospital that has 8 doctors, so itgets really busy, but at the end of the day i enjoy it


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

Ohh glad to know that. I guess it's justsomething you have to get used to. I'm very organized (to the point mymom says to relax my schedule a bit.. lol). When Pepsi is sick, I don'thandle it good.. i'm a worrying sick mess! I guess with age also, I'llstart to loosen up bit.. we'll see! 

Is there an extra course or something with exotics?


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 13, 2006)

if you want to specialize in exotics then afteryou do your tech work you can go back to school for that. I am notexactly sure how long or if a certain schools do this but I think thatvettech.com site had some info on that. But if you dont want tospecialize you just get aquainted with exotics. Like at myvet hospital none of our doctors are "specialized" for exotics, but wedo see and treat them. And they are great and go out of theirway to help these animals. that's why I take Mocha to them, becausethey are great doctors.


----------



## Spring (May 13, 2006)

Oh ok thanks! My vet was talking about lookinginto taking Pepsi to another vet for a second opinion. My vet said Dr.Prus had the veterinarian training plus she had an extra thiht withexotics that she went back for. Do you have to become a vet to get thecourse in exotics? I looked back on that sight b ut I didn't find muchabout it, the only thing I found was talknig about large farm animals.


----------



## ruka (May 14, 2006)

It can be stressful like bbgrl20 said, but itdepends on the location and the size of your clinic. I volunteered at asmall clinic surrounded by other vet clinics (at least three others inthe same town) so it's pretty spread out and even-paced. Some vetclinics don't take in emergencies. We referred to the near by VCA sincethey have more doctors and more room. We were also only open during theday. Some clinics are open at night or 24 hours. You should take thesethings into consideration before applying for a job.

Have you volunteered at a vet clinic? If you haven't, it's a great wayto start. Not only so you know more about your future career, but it'lllook great on your resume.


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

Thanks! I wouldn't mind working odd hours if I had to.

I'd _love _to work in a vets office or clinic! I'm 13, so I don'tthink anybody would let me volunteer at a vet clinic for atleastafew years. Or would they?:?


----------



## ruka (May 15, 2006)

You might have to wait afew years, butit doesn't hurt to ask. Summer is around the corner when you have morefree time. Maybe you can ask to volunteer at the clinic you take yourpets to. At most places you have to be at least 16 to volunteer. Ifyou're not old enough,ask your local humane society or animalshelter if they are looking for volunteers. This is a great place tostart too. Good luck, Spring!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (May 15, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Here is a couple of pretty good websites
> 
> http://www.vetinfo.com/vettech
> or
> ...


OMG - this cant be right. I checked what these sitessaid about salary and actual vets are only making about $60K orless! I can just imagine what a vet tech wouldmake. I was really thinking about getting into that field aswell but considering i already make more than that forget it.(or, is it just because I live in NYC or something? maybevets in nyc make a lot more.) or maybe that are basingitonsalaries from afew years ago orsomething. i dont know, but that just doesnt seem right.


----------



## ruka (May 15, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> *bbgrl20 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is acouple of pretty good websites
> ...


It's true. Vets don't make as much as most people think. They make morein wealthier neighborhoods like New York City and BeverlyHills.I believe if you love your job, your salary doesn'tmatter that much. It's helping and saving animals that count.


----------



## Spring (May 15, 2006)

I am going to phone a local (about 30 minteusaway) SPCA near the end of school, because my mom says I don't haveenough free time..:?. They actually have a youth program so and a LOTof rabbits so I'm sure they wouldn't mind some help with the smallanimals. 

Wow! I know vets here make a FORTUNE! This kid I know, his dads a vetand owns his own clinic and makes like around $120 an hour! If yourjust working at a vets office, I've read that it can be around $50 andhour . For a vet assistant here they make around $8 and hour,buti'm guessing a vet assistant is different from a vet tech?

Wow.


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 16, 2006)

You should try and volunteer at an animalhospital that has a few vets and does boarding because they usuallyneed the extra help with the animals. I know at my vethospital we have a boy come in to volunteer every so often and he looksto be about 13 or so. So it never hurts to ask....

ilovetegocalderon: that salary is based on vets on their first year outof vet school, vets make more than that when they own their ownpractice, but like ruka says if you love your job, money doesn't reallymatter.


----------



## Spring (May 16, 2006)

Oh ok thanks. I'll have to think about it andmaybe get up the nerve to go down there or phone and see about it. Ijust am clueless about what I could say :?. I'm not very good at pickigout words to try to speak to people.. hehe.


----------

